# New BadAzz Models Wonderfest Release - The O'Neil



## JadesDarkHeart (Dec 8, 2003)

This is the newest release from Bad Azz models. It is the Asgard warship, The O'Neil from Stargate SG-1.

This kit will be available from JT-Graphics at WonderFest. This is the table model that will be on show at Wonderfest.

It is 1/2500 scale and is ABSOLUTELY beautiful. The parts go together perfectly and in the pictures there is NO GLUE. This thing essentially snaps together.

Bigger Pictures available here:
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/images/badazz/oneil/

http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil001sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil002sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil003sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil004sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil005sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil006sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil007sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil008sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil009sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil010sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil011sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil012sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil014sm.jpg
http://www.blockheadpictures.com/ima...oneil016sm.jpg


----------



## Phantom6 (May 18, 2009)

WOW! That looks amazing. I hope these will be available online at some point.

Have they done any other SG1/SGA models? A Daedalus Class ship in this scale would be amazing.


----------

